# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Geldikleri Gibi Gidiyorlar !..

## atoybil

Geldikleri Gibi Gidiyorlar !..-----------Vedat Yenerer


Yanlış okumadınız. Evet, sonradan getirilen Kürtler Kerkük''ten kaçmaya başladı. Celal Talabani bu durum üzerine bir açıklama yaptı ve " Kerkük''ten kaçan haindir" dedi. Ama bu açıklama bile Kürtlerin çoluk çocuklarını alarak Süleymaniye istikametine kaçmalarına engel olamıyor.
Peki ne oldu da Kürtler paniğe kapıldı? 
Bu işle AKP''nin uzaktan yakından alakası yok.. üstelik AKP bu durumdan hiç memnun değil.
Tayyip Erdoğan''ın vatan haini olan şeyh Sait hayranı danışmanı İlhan Arslan, kısa bir süre önce, Vatan gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada, ''''Türkiye, Barzani ile ittifak yapmalıdır'''' demişti. Yani ABD''nin ''''Türkiye himayesinde kukla Kürt devleti'''' isteğini açık bir şekilde seslendirmişti! Tayyip Erdoğan''ın akıl aldığı, danıştığı Aslan''ın Aydınlık dergisine verdiği mülakatta dediği ise yenilir yutulur gibi değil: " Son İslam devletini, hilafet makamını ve onun müesseselerini ortadan kaldıran ve yegane politikası İslama düşmanlık ve onu yok etme esası üzerine kurulan bir zihniyet ve otoriteye karşı girişilen tüm isyan ve başkaldırıları alkışlamak gerekirken, kimi Müslümanlar olarak, zulme seyirci kalmış, Kürt halkı söz konusu olunca zalim ve İslam düşmanı güçlerin lehine tercih yapabilmiş ve halen de yapagelmekteyiz... " Bütün bu tiplerin AKP hükümetinde nemalandırılması baş tacı yapılması dikkat çekicidir
Irak''ta anayasa taslağının 15 Ekim''de referanduma sunulmasından önce Kerkük,''te bambaşka bir rüzgar esiyor. İlhan Aslan gibilerini çok üzecek ama, Türkmeler artık AKP boyunduruğundan çıkıp silahlanmaya başladı. Irak tarihinde korkaklıkları, nönkörlükleri ve hainlikleri ile büyük yer tutan Kürtler arasında ise büyük panik başladı. üzellikle Kerkük''e getirilen, para ve silah verilerek şımartılan Kürtler karşılarındaki Türkmenlerin ellerinin artık armut toplamamasından rahatsız olmaya başladılar.
Geceleri Kerkük''te Kürtlerin sözde ele geçirdiği mahallelerde kıran kırana çatışmalar yaşanıyor. Türkmenler kimi zaman 300-500 kişilik gruplarla tam techizatlı olarak çatışıyorlar. şu ana kadar Kütlerin kaybı sayılamayacak kadar çok. Artık çatışmalarda ABD askerleri tarafından ağır yaralı olarak ele geçirilen Türkmenler bile Kerkük''ün göbeğindeki ve peşmergelerin kontrolündeki hastaneden kaçırılır hale geldi. Türkmenlerin her bölgede silahlı gruplar kurması ve özellikle gençlerin bu gruplara katılımının doruk noktaya ulaşması, peşmergelere arasında büyük paniğe yol açmaya başladı. Hava kararınca ABD desteğini arkasında bulamayan çok sayıda Kürtl kendilerine güvenemedikleri için ailelerini yanlarına alıp birer birer Kerkük''ü terk ediyorlar. Celal Talabani ve Mesut Barzani bu durumdan son derece rahatsız. O yüzden her şeyi bir önce oldu bittiye getirmek istiyorlar. 
Kürt peşmergeler sözde Kürdistan sınırları içine kattıkları Türkmen şehirlerini ABD, ve AKP desteğine rağmen ele geçirememenin sıkıntısı içindeler. Son duruma bir bakalım.
Telafer''de çok büyük katliamlar yapmalarına karşın Kürtler hala bu şehre giremiyor.
Musul''un şehir merkezi Arap ve Türkmelerin elinde olduğu için zaten hiçbir zaman girmediler. Bu nedenle de ( üok komiktir) Kürdistan haritasında değişiklik yaptılar ve sınırlar birdenbire Musul''un kuzeyinden geçmeye başladı. Erbil''i şimdilik ele geçirmiş durdurmadılar. Ama unutmayın ki şehrin yarısı hala Türkmen. 
Kürtler, Altunköprü, Teze, ve Tuz''da sadece ana yol üzerinde ABD tanklarıyla birlike kendilerini gösterebiliyorlar. Sadece bu yol üzerindeki evlere Kürdistan bayrakları asabiliyorlar. Ne Teze, ne de Tuz''un içine kesinlikle giremiyorlar. üzellikle Teze''de içinde Kürtlerin bulunduğu polis ya da peşmerge araçları asfalt yoldan şehire saptıkları anda binlerce mermi üzerlerine yağıyor. 
şımarık ve saldırgan Kürtlerin dayatmalarına ve küstahlıklarından bıkan Türkmenler, artık her yerde tepki göstermeye başladılar. Her Kürt gireceği bir Türkmenin evinde kendisine yönelmeye hazır bir silahın bulunduğunu artık biliyor ve bu durum bütün heveslerini kırıyor.
Ele geçirildi gözüyle bakılan Kerkük de diğer Türkmen şehirleri gibi direnişe geçmeye başladı. Pek çok Türkmen mahallesine özellikle geceleri hiçbir peşmerge girmeye cesaret edemiyor. Tam tersine birbirinden bağımsız yüzlerce Türkmen silahlı direniş grubu, Kerkük''e sonradan getirilen ve birkaç ayda biriketten inşa edilen Kürt mahallelerinde hesap sormaya başladı. Bazı geceler Türkmen mahallelerinde güç gösterisi yapmaya kalkan silahlı peşmergelere karşı, binlerce Türkmen genci elinde otomatik tüfeklerle karşı saldırıya geçiyor. Irak''ta Türkmen meltemi kısa bir süre sonra bir kasırgaya dönüşmek üzere. ABD askerlerinin bu duruma müdahale edememesi akıllı Kürtleri harekete geçirdi. Ailesini alan Süleymaniye''ye doğru kaçmaya başladı. Son günlerde geceleri çok kayıp veren Kürtler büyük konvoylar halinde geldikleri yerlere, kuzeye doğru gitmeye başladılar. Ama nedense Türk medyası bunu görmezden geliyor. İlk okullarda bile Türkmen çocukları ile Kürt çocukları arasında kıran kırana kanlı kavgalar yaşanıyor. Kısacası çok yakında Kürt liderler ağız değiştirirse sakın şaşırmayın. Gözaltına alıp günlerce işkence yaptıkları, silah zoruyla onurlarını kırdıkları Türkmenler için " Türkmen kardeşlerimizle yeni bir sayfa açmak istiyoruz" gibi kendilerine yakışır, dönek sözler duyarsanız şaşırmayın. Takma adı "Cash 66" yani "66 model hain"olan Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Talabani, kaçanları hain ilan etti. Ne komik değil mi?

----------

